# Started new project of 2-53 fords and 1-peterbilt 359



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


Started a new project what do you get when you take 2-53 fords and 1-peterbilt 359 you get ford peter just work in progress


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

This has the look of an interesting project. I have recently gotten a few semi kits and no desire to build them normally. So this may give me some inspiration. Looking forward to more work on these.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Vypurr,
May your "Semi-Kits" have engines? I may be interested in them if you plan to make the engine power other then diesel!

Let em know in a PM! Thanks!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I like this a lot already...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Whiskey, sure does make for a big truck, doesn't it? I'd love to find an old 67 or so Dodge Power Wagon, to do much the same thing as I own a REAL truck that I'd love to model......


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

*been working more on the 53 ford crewcab*

Well folks been working away on my 53 ford crewcab aka Ford Peter got the rear fenders on and did some more putting on the roof and sides so hope to have this done by the 26th of Oct for a contest


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Makes for a lot of body work, doesn't it?

NICE so far, whats the frame and engine like?


----------

